# Buy this buck?



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

So I had planned to AI my 4 does this year, 2 which are ABGA registered and 2 who are wether style does.
I was looking at AI the 2 registered does to a registered buck and the 2 non-registered does to a wether style buck. 
Well this was the plan about a month ago. 
We just recently found a vet who will AI for us, and I still have to get in contact with someone to transport the straws. 
It is starting to be too late for us for breeding as we are breeding for kids to show at our state fair in October. 
Well, today I happen to see a very nice buck for sale, out of curiosity I messaged the breeder to see if he was still for sale. He was not, but they sent me a picture of a buck they do have for sale.
In my opinion he is nice and looks as if he would add size and bone to my herd which is what they are needing. 
I contacted a breeder that I got my main doe from, and he believes that the buck wouldn't be worth it to make wethers. 
Which I am looking for the best of both worlds, a wether and breeding style produced. 
So I would like to see what others think. 
It would be cheaper in the long run for me to buy the buck and use him on my does then to buy straws.
The breeder is only asking $750 for him.
I will attach pictures and his papers, but credit for both goes to the breeder, able acres boer goats.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Here are some pictures of the does who I would like to Breed him too.






































































I just realized that I forgot about one of my does.
I have 3 registered does and 2 unregistered.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like him. I bet he makes some nice kids. That is some of the best AABG breeding as well.
Did you tell the Duncan's what you were looking for? That buck kid is probably Gary and Sandy's. Lary Duncan has more of the wether style bucks, including some that have successfully gone "both ways". They usually have "HBS Absolute" somewhere in their pedigree. You might want to check with him as well, although I've heard he is moving to Texas.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice buck! I absolutely love his pedigree and that's a great price. One Hip Rip is a really awesome doe. She's produced some great kids.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He is nice! 
Ask the breeder how's his worming and how often he needs it
Also ask what kind of feed is he on, I ask the people who I get a buck from because I'f there on all this special feed and lots of grain. Once you stop it they will loose weight.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice looking boy, could definitely add bone and mass to your girls.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I really like him as well. I was looking at their site last week(starting to look for a buck as well) and he caught my eye. He should really be able to put some substance on his kids. His price is surprisingly good as well. I would say try it and if he doesn't work out it shouldn't be hard to sell him.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm really liking him. And it says on the papers that both his Dam and sire are paints. I would love to possibly get some color in my herd and we only have 1 paint. 
Now I'm just waiting to see butt pictures of him, that's how I will make my Decision


----------

